# So my girlfriend is a furry.



## NotAFurry (Nov 1, 2012)

Now you might be thinking, "GREAT, AWESOME, ect." Except one thing. As  you might have guessed, I'm not a furry...at all.

I have very limited exposure to Furry Fandom. I'm not sure on anything really, figure if I'm going to be with her, might as well learn something about it, and might as well get it from a decent source. 

TLR; G/F is a Furry, I'm not, What do?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 1, 2012)

Nothing. Really you have little to worry about as at its core being a furry is for the vast majority of people a hobby, and really it won't change how she acts or sees the world in any massive way really. No more then over-night gaining interest in amime or some other subculture. At its core being a "furry" is really about being a fan of anthromorphic creatures, and possibly fiction or art involving them. It can involve sexuality, but rarely to an extent that effects love lives to any severe degree. I can say Kudos to you for coming by and asking about this kind of thing. Shows you are a reasonable guy who really cares about her and I have to respect that.

Do you have any specific questions though?


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2012)

Expect her to be pretty good in bed.


I'm messing. =p Basically, "furry" is a community. It's a pretty big, fractal, all-over-the-place community, but it's mostly artistic. There are loads of things going on - original art, fan art, music and literary composition, a bit of freaky porn here and there (not gonna fuzz that issue) and there's even whole groups of people who enjoy spending their time creating game worlds for roleplays. People spend their time where they feel comfortable.

Shoot us some questions.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

NotAFurry said:


> G/F is a Furry, I'm not, What do?



Be afraid.  Be very afraid.


----------



## Nothing (Nov 1, 2012)

female furries make great practice girls

edit: Or so I heard


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

Just looked up "practice girls."

Made me shudder.  I can't stand men like that.

(ED: I looked it up because I didn't know what it meant.  I'm so sheltered.  XD)


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 1, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't worry about it. The furry fandom is a very broad hobby, involving but not limited to art, writing, music and making/wearing 'fursuits' involving anthromorphic animals. It's hard to say what the furry fandom is even for us furries... But that is what furry is to me. Like others have said, do you have any specific questions you want to ask to allow you to get to know the fandom better?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2012)

I see she chose to look outside the fandom then. A wise choice.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> Expect her to be pretty good in bed.
> 
> 
> I'm messing. =p Basically, "furry" is a community. It's a pretty big, fractal, all-over-the-place community, but it's mostly artistic. There are loads of things going on - original art, fan art, music and literary composition, a bit of freaky porn here and there (not gonna fuzz that issue) and there's even whole groups of people who enjoy spending their time creating game worlds for roleplays. People spend their time where they feel comfortable.
> ...



This is the most honest answer anyone is going to give you.

Take it from me, I know things.


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 1, 2012)

Nothing said:


> female furries make great practice girls
> 
> edit: Or so I heard



Well aren't you a nice person. So much for your "feminist"-crusade in the last thread.

And OP: I think other people on the forum may be more capable of helping you with this than I am, but most, if not all of the fandom is about art.
Now the contents of that art may be questionable at best in rare cases, but that's an entirely different topic.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

@Ansitru
It astonishes me how nobody here seems to be capable of identifying sarcasm.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 1, 2012)

Kixu said:


> @Ansitru
> It astonishes me how nobody here seems to be capable of identifying sarcasm.


Sarcasm is more difficult to determine over text than it is in person unless it's painfully obvious. Even then there are people that make mind-numbingly stupid posts that are not sarcastic.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

@Aleu
True, but from what I've seen of Nothing's posts, she seems pretty consistently odd/sarcastic/mysterious, enough so that one could safely assume that she never means precisely what she says.  I'd have thought more people would've caught on to that.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 1, 2012)

Kixu said:


> @Aleu
> True, but from what I've seen of Nothing's posts, she seems pretty consistently odd/sarcastic/mysterious, enough so that one could safely assume that she never means precisely what she says.  I'd have thought more people would've caught on to that.



And being consistent with the unablility to capitalise and use punctuation.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 1, 2012)

Kixu said:


> @Aleu
> True, but from what I've seen of Nothing's posts, she seems pretty consistently odd/sarcastic/mysterious, enough so that one could safely assume that she never means precisely what she says.  I'd have thought more people would've caught on to that.


Less than three hundred posts with little content on a forum with dozens of members with far more interaction and content put in to posts to determine their personality is not much of an impact.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Less than three hundred posts with little content on a forum with dozens of members with far more interaction and content put in to posts to determine their personality is not much of an impact.


toshabi

There are some folks with over 10,060 posts that are intensely boring and forgettable, while other new users make a big splash right away. Besides, if you want a symbol of sarcastic tone, look for the lack of capitalisation.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> toshabi
> 
> There are some folks with over 10,060 posts that are intensely boring and forgettable, while other new users make a big splash right away. Besides, if you want a symbol of sarcastic tone, look for the lack of capitalisation.



So that means she is never serious. ._.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> toshabi
> 
> There are some folks with over 10,060 posts that are intensely boring and forgettable, while other new users make a big splash right away. Besides, if you want a symbol of sarcastic tone, look for the lack of capitalisation.



Toshabi has content in their posts which allows personality to show. Nothing's posts are barely sentences. Bots show more than that and that's sad. I'm pretty sure I made it clear in my post that content was important but hell with reading comprehension. Let's just take a shot at someone to be a smarmy ass.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> So that means she is never serious. ._.



Pretty much. :u

That said, I don't understand why we're bringing hostility into such a nice thread. You could afford to be less assertive and snarky about things when relaxed laughter is a valid option, Aleu.

Let's get back to the topic?


----------



## Nothing (Nov 1, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Well aren't you a nice person. So much for your "feminist"-crusade in the last thread.


umm even if I was serious, that would have absolutely nothing to do with feminism.

edit: btw I use lower case whether serious or sarcastic.  no idea why it irks people


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> Pretty much. :u
> 
> That said, I don't understand why we're bringing hostility into such a nice thread. You could afford to be less assertive and snarky about things when relaxed laughter is a valid option, Aleu.
> 
> Let's get back to the topic?



Or try to. XD

Welp...if info is what you need, ask and research. 
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to the furry fandom, where every thread gets derailed.  It's a rule.

Personally, I find it annoying when people complain about thread derailment.  I mean, if you don't enjoy thread derailment, what are you doing on a furry forum?  Really.

In all seriousness, when the OP gets the chance, he should ask some specific questions.  We'd be happy to answer most any question he can toss at us.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 1, 2012)

Nothing said:


> umm even if I was serious, that would have absolutely nothing to do with feminism.
> 
> edit: btw I use lower case whether serious or sarcastic.  no idea why it irks people



Because it's so annoying to read.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2012)

I usually use lower case or intentionally bad spelling to convey a different kind of tone, usually when unserious, sarcastic, or playful.

But for the most part, I do (try) to use proper punctuation and spelling, especially when I'm trying to present an argument or something.

I don't know why I abuse the enter key, though. Though I like to think it's for emphasis.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

What was the point of this thread?

I don't think the OP was serious; you're obviously going to get much further with a Google search.

Who's alt is this? :roll:


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

@Ricky
A google search is nice, but it's good to actually talk to someone, interact with someone.  It gives you a human perspective that you don't get from a google search.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 1, 2012)

I like the part here where people are trying to help the OP then start arguing over how to properly convey sarcasm.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

Kixu said:


> @Ricky
> A google search is nice, but it's good to actually talk to someone,  interact with someone.  It gives you a human perspective that you don't  get from a google search.



I still don't buy it =P

"My girlfriend is a furry, I'm not... what do?"

That's just silly.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

@Ricky

I dunno...  If I dated someone, and they revealed to me that they were a part of a subculture I had never heard of, this is probably about what I'd do...


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 1, 2012)

Make sure you talk to her about it and tell her you accept her for being a freak of nature. My first ex was a closet fur and went bat shit crazy when I found out via me finding a sketchbook of furry smut in her car. She was soon convinced that I would never accept her and blah blah blah she thought I thought she was weird blah blah blah and so on. Funny that 2 years later  I'm subjecting myself to furry. Discovering is worse than discussing. .o/


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 1, 2012)

Wikifur is a pretty good source if you want to see it in a good light. Other than that, you've come to the right place already.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh and word of advice OP, find out her username and google search it with f-list to see what your sex life will be like. :V


----------



## Brazen (Nov 1, 2012)

Just remember, when you're having sex she's pretending that you're a dog.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Just remember, when you're having sex she's pretending that you're a dog.



...likely she's pretending SHE is a dog, as well ;3

Furries often bark and howl during sex.

I know this from experience :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm gunna, I'm about to, ung,  AARRRRRROOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2012)

Ricky said:


> ...likely she's pretending SHE is a dog, as well ;3
> 
> Furries often bark and howl during sex.
> 
> I know this from experience :roll:


I've never experienced that.

I've had one "Bui". though.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 1, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'm gunna, I'm about to, ung,  AARRRRRROOOOOOOOOO!!



Oh man..... oh god oh man..... oh god oh man oh god oh man oh god oh man oh god oh man oh god!


I just.... wow. I broke out laughing and got fucking reprimanded by my boss for being an disruption, but so worth it.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 1, 2012)

To be honest there isn't anything to worry about. It just means she is good in bed and/or just likes fan arts, anime and other things. Hell worse case scenario she just likes hanging out with people that are different from the every day wake up go to work/school then go home type of person. So to be honest its a good thing i think. Hell i told my Girlfriend that i was a furry she had an issue with it but she has learned to deal with it because it isnt a big deal (depending how far one goes with it).


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'm gunna, I'm about to, ung,  AARRRRRROOOOOOOOOO!!



That exact thing has happened to me; I'm not kidding.

I didn't really know how to react at the time... I think I might have just laughed when he did that.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> I've had one "Bui". though.



oh god what


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> oh god what



Correction: "Buuiiiiiiii..."


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

pokesex


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2012)

SIX said:


> Correction: "Buuiiiiiiii..."



If I am to bone someone I'm gonna find an excuse to make a BWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE noise.

Or do something else comically repulsive.

Like headbang.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 1, 2012)

Dragon ball z sex.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 1, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Dragon ball z sex.



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

It'd take like an accumulative 2 hours to finally cum, with strategically placed commercial breaks of course.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 1, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

@Toshabi
His hair grows when he climaxes.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 1, 2012)

Kixu said:


> @Toshabi
> His hair grows when he climaxes.



Oh my fucking god the mental images xFD


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2012)

Kixu said:


> @Toshabi
> His hair grows when he climaxes.



where


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 1, 2012)

Golden afro crotch.


----------



## Vega (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the OP isn't going to post again... :I


SIX said:


> where



Hey, Six, did you get my message?


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

@Vega
Well, I'm pretty sure he hasn't yet returned to the thread at  all.  His profile says his last activity was at 3:49 am, right after he  created this thread.


----------



## NotAFurry (Nov 1, 2012)

Wooo boy, this took off a lot more than I expected. 

1. No, this isn't a joke, I am serious. 
2. I guess I'm just looking at more what to generally expect. The pretending I'm a dog...explains a few things. Though after what I've learned about her, it's likely a wolf.
3. I guess now, is it odd to date outside your...subculture?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 1, 2012)

NotAFurry said:


> Wooo boy, this took off a lot more than I expected.
> 
> 1. No, this isn't a joke, I am serious.
> 2. I guess I'm just looking at more what to generally expect. The pretending I'm a dog...explains a few things. Though after what I've learned about her, it's likely a wolf.
> 3. I guess now, is it odd to date outside your...subculture?


You will get used too it. A woman is what got me involved with the fandom myself. Even though I don't claim to be a furry I stuck around. 

It boils down to something simple: She really likely won't change, just be you!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

NotAFurry said:


> 3. I guess now, is it odd to date outside your...subculture?



It shouldn't be, but from my experience most furs tend to date other furs.

That isn't always the case and there really is no reason for it since furry is just a hobby for most people.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 1, 2012)

Ricky said:


> It shouldn't be, but from my experience most furs tend to date other furs.
> 
> That isn't always the case and there really is no reason for it since furry is just a hobby for most people.


The only exception so far it seems to be is Juggalos/juggalettes. 

DON"T HATE WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

Threads usually take off around here.  I haven't been here for long, but it seems every half-interesting thread instantly gets pounced on by active users.

There's a whole spectrum of furry-ness.  Furaffinity tends to cater to the more extreme end.  You'll mostly find fanatics here.  Judging by statistics, there are lots who consume furry media more passively, and there are lots of different hubs for furry activity, each one varying wildly.  You should probably try to figure out precisely which sites/communities she's actually a member of, and how she's involved.  Some furries aren't FA users at all.

She might be a roleplayer, in which case perhaps she participates in MUDs.  She might be a SecondLifer, a musician or an artist.  She might be a fan of furry costuming, or she might listen to furry podcasts or read furry fiction and comics.  There are lots of little pockets of furries, usually each centered around one interest or geographical location.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 1, 2012)

Pour salt on her body and then burn her so that her ghost doesn't come back.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 1, 2012)

@HC
Your signature makes me cringe.


----------



## badlands (Nov 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'm gunna, I'm about to, ung,  AARRRRRROOOOOOOOOO!!



could be worse, could be a pokefur.

PIKA... PIKA... *PIKAAA...* *CHHHHHHHUUUUUUUU!!!!*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 2, 2012)

Ricky said:


> That exact thing has happened to me; I'm not kidding.
> 
> I didn't really know how to react at the time... I think I might have just laughed when he did that.



Hehe I'm not going to lie, its happened to me too.  
Pretty much had the same reaction X3


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2012)

NotAFurry said:


> Wooo boy, this took off a lot more than I expected.
> 
> 3. I guess now, is it odd to date outside your...subculture?


Kinda-sorta-not-really-but-yes? 

Thing is, there's a lot of people on the internet who don't spend a lot of time socialising offline, and a lot of furries spend most of their time on the internet. Furry communities stick together, and there are international conventions several times a year all over the globe, so a lot of furries really only meet other furries.

Also, for the most "hardcore" furries, they can feel scared to talk about being a furry to a partner who isn't one. They don't want to talk about it because even though they might be fine people, they're insecure about misunderstandings and public opinion. So they believe they can only settle for another furry in case someone else "doesn't understand them".


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2012)

--


----------



## Brazen (Nov 2, 2012)

NotAFurry said:


> Though after what I've learned about her, it's likely a wolf.



Oh man, those are really rare in the community, you better tell her how special and unique she is. Call her Sparkledog or Mary Sue, it's a term of endearment we use.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 2, 2012)

NotAFurry said:


> 2. I guess I'm just looking at more what to generally expect. The pretending I'm a dog...explains a few things. Though after what I've learned about her, it's likely a wolf.



No offence, but if your girlfriend pretends she is a wolf, run before you get infected with crazy.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 2, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Oh man, those are really rare in the community, you better tell her how special and unique she is. Call her Sparkledog or Mary Sue, it's a term of endearment we use.



Just for the record, to be absolutely clear, this is false.  I suspect you figured it out already, but really, truly don't follow this advice.  ._.


----------



## NotAFurry (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorta figured that, Why wolves then if such negativity is attached to them?


----------



## Kixu (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh, there's some negativity attached to _every_ species.  Wolves are just by far the most common furry species, so naturally there are lots of gripes about them.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 2, 2012)

Kixu said:


> Oh, there's some negativity attached to _every_ species.  Wolves are just by far the most common furry species, so naturally there are lots of gripes about them.



Second only to Foxes, who've been stereotyped as being sex-crazed sluts. Hence why most people dislike them.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 2, 2012)

NotAFurry said:


> Sorta figured that, Why wolves then if such negativity is attached to them?


Some say there are just too many of them in the fandom, same with foxes. Some try to make their wolf fursona (basically you as an anthro animal or even feral) unique by adding unrealistic powers and crazy colours of fur. Hence the term 'sparkledog'. I mean, one or two 'powers' is fine, but when you say "He/she can fly, go invisible, breathe underwater, see through walls, is immortal, etc, etc", people get annoyed and makes you look like an attention whore.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 2, 2012)

Thing is, people don't choose their fursona species for social reasons,  they choose it because they feel a connection with the species.



Bipolar Bear said:


> Second only to Foxes, who've been stereotyped as being sex-crazed sluts. Hence why most people dislike them.



Y'know, I haven't actually observed that there's any truth to this stereotype.

ED: I _have_ noticed that foxes tend to be rather tightly-wound, though.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 2, 2012)

NotAFurry said:


> Sorta figured that, Why wolves then if such negativity is attached to them?



Because we're by far the superior species. Clearly everyone is jealous.


----------



## Nothing (Nov 2, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Because we're by far the superior species.


just the female wolves.   the male wolves however are a bunch of rapists xD


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 2, 2012)

People who make pretend to be wolves on the internet are so much more cooler sugoi kawaii than people who make pretend to be other species! \(^.^)/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 2, 2012)

Most furs choose the cuter range of species.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 2, 2012)

Kixu said:


> I _have_ noticed that foxes tend to be rather tight



I refuse to believe this.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 2, 2012)

NotAFurry said:


> Sorta figured that, Why wolves then if such negativity is attached to them?



Oh, no. I hate everyone who seriously pretends to be an animal over the age of ten.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 2, 2012)

Whuff Whuff imma bird!


----------



## badlands (Nov 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Most furs choose the cuter range of species.



not me!

Hellhounds ain't cute.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 2, 2012)

Sure they are!


----------



## Kixu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hellhounds: the devil's teddy-bears.


----------



## Brazen (Nov 2, 2012)

>Not picking the tastiest animal as a fursona


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice bro why shes probably open to some kinky shit


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 5, 2012)

Kixu said:


> @HC
> Your signature makes me cringe.



Gahahaha

Don't mind me, just posting again so you can see it again.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 5, 2012)

What's wrong with good wolf cock?
It is _good._â€‹


----------



## Ames (Nov 5, 2012)

>this entire thread in a nutshell

(deliciously nws)
[yt]ubR6r2ZQCV4[/yt]


----------



## Ricky (Nov 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> What's wrong with good wolf cock?
> It is _good._â€‹



... :c


Wolf cock, dog dick, pony clit...

I'm tired and I'm going to try to go to bed.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol.  Forgot the :V

Or did I?

Meahahaha


----------



## Lewi (Nov 5, 2012)

Brazen said:


> >Not picking the tastiest animal as a fursona



I did.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> ... :c
> 
> 
> Wolf cock, dog dick, pony clit...
> ...



Reptilian-cetacean slit, amphibian hemipene, crocodile knot...

[yt]hBOB4GIimok[/yt]


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> What's wrong with good wolf cock?
> It is _good._â€‹



It has red and blue veins. Pink with nasty spiderweb like veins *shudder*


----------



## badlands (Nov 5, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> It has red and blue veins. Pink with nasty spiderweb like veins *shudder*



You have first-hand experience with wolf cock?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 5, 2012)

hey guys what's going on in this thr-

...

...

No. No no no. Good god.


----------

